# Griffin Exotic Wood: Opinions?



## mbellek (Sep 20, 2007)

I found this website called "Griffin Exotic Woods" and their prices are nice and their shipping cheap, so I was thinking of making a purchase. 

I was just wondering if anyone else had bought from them, and if so, what your opinion was on this webstore, as a whole? Most importantly, was the wood of the quality you expected?

Thanks!


----------



## Fred (Sep 20, 2007)

I have not used them and am not familiar with the name. Can you post a link to them?

I just did a Google search and found http://www.woodcollectors.org/links.htm and Griffin Exotics is the very last link given in their list. Is this the same one you are asking about?


----------



## mbellek (Sep 20, 2007)

www.exoticwood.biz


----------



## Kalai (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, I have never bought anything from them but I did come across there website about 7 years ago, it seems they have been aroung for awhile.  Aloha.

Chris
Kalai[]


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 20, 2007)

I've bought from Jim before.  He has very nice wood but be careful about his pricing.  Most of his blanks are 1/2" to 5/8" square x 5".  They are also a bit inconsistent, even among sticks of the same variety.


----------



## mbellek (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmmmm.... And I was planning to segment a lot of what I was buying. Hm. I did notice that he does not give the dimensions of his pen blanks anywhere on the site that I could find -- just says "Pen blanks"


----------



## woodbutcher (Sep 20, 2007)

Try Amazon Hardwoods. I buy a lot from them and was never disappointed. They are great people and wiil always do their best to please.


----------



## exoticwo (Sep 21, 2007)

Melanie,

 Have you tried looking in the Business section of this site? I have lots of different Exotic woods available there. Great quality, fair pricing and fast service!!
Just look for listings by "exoticwo"


----------



## LostintheWoods (Sep 27, 2007)

Just got a package of blanks from Griffin Exotic wood a couple of days ago, and couldn't be more pleased. The quality was excellent, the prices ditto, prompt shipping, great communication, can't ask for more! Also, he had a couple of things that have been VERY difficult to find elsewhere, which is why I ordered from him in the first place.


----------



## Freethinker (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostintheWoods_
> <br />Just got a package of blanks from Griffin Exotic wood a couple of days ago, and couldn't be more pleased. The quality was excellent, the prices ditto, prompt shipping, great communication, can't ask for more!



I agree!

I have bought from them and find their promptness and their wood to be excellent, and when you buy the larger pieces to resaw into blanks, their prices are --IMO-- unbeatable.


----------



## mdburn_em (Sep 29, 2007)

I have purchased from them and have received absolutely great wood.  I must admit I have never considered buying pen blanks from them.   Their blanks seem a bit expensive but the wood in bulk is very reasonable, as was previously mentioned.


----------

